# can i return to the uk with my dogs?



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

We will be bringing our 2 dogs to live in Dubai, i have been told it's easy to bring them into Dubai if they have been vaccinated. however something that has just occured to me is what on earth happens when/if we move back to the UK probably 3 years later? will they be quarantined then. if so for how long?


----------



## starbright (Jun 14, 2009)

mummymiller said:


> We will be bringing our 2 dogs to live in Dubai, i have been told it's easy to bring them into Dubai if they have been vaccinated. however something that has just occured to me is what on earth happens when/if we move back to the UK probably 3 years later? will they be quarantined then. if so for how long?


They go out to the UAE via an export licence through Defra. They come back into the UK through the Pet Passport scheme, so providing all the documentation is correct they don't have to be quarantined.
I'm going through the process for our two dogs myself at the moment - my biggest challenge being getting one of them used to the crate they need to go in!


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

ah that's good to hear, thank you! 
aww your poor dogs, i can imagine how you feel. the thing is with dogs, you cannot telll them why it is you are doing this to them! good luck, i was considering asking the vets if they can have a mild sedative for the flight, as they will be extremely anxious! my 2 dogs never go in a crate, so it will all be so daunting for them, but i think half a day and it will be done. where as if i left them here with someone, they would hate it more. good luck, and thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it's good for the dog(s) to get used to the idea of the crate if possible before you move. That'll help make the move a little bit less stressful for them. Otherwise it'll likely be a real trauma trying to get them in the crate when you return home. It's actually not too hard to do. 

I went through the same thing when I moved mine from Canada to Shanghai. At first I would toss a treat into the crate and he would go in and get it. After a few days of doing that, a few times a day, he started getting quite comfortable with going in it. Whenever he would go in after the treat and stayed for a little bit, I would give him another treat. Once he got used to the idea that the being in the crate was actually kind of a good thing, he would spend more and more time in it, and I would keep randomly rewarding him for it. It took a few weeks, I think, but soon he was quite comfortable just lying around in it, and even started sleeping overnight in it.

Also, if you can avoid it, don't put the dogs on a flight that arrives late in Dubai or wherever you're going. If the flight is delayed for any reason, the customs people may refuse to let you take your dog if there is no vet on duty, and she may have to stay overnight in the crate. Try to get an early flight, and make sure you are on the same one he/she is.


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

great advice!!!! will get the crates and treats started asap i think! and good thinking regarding the early flight! thank you so much )


----------



## kickdiver (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sedatives*



mummymiller said:


> ah that's good to hear, thank you!
> aww your poor dogs, i can imagine how you feel. the thing is with dogs, you cannot telll them why it is you are doing this to them! good luck, i was considering asking the vets if they can have a mild sedative for the flight, as they will be extremely anxious! my 2 dogs never go in a crate, so it will all be so daunting for them, but i think half a day and it will be done. where as if i left them here with someone, they would hate it more. good luck, and thanks again.


I was considering sedatives as well for the transport of my four dogs, however, was advised by several airlines against it, even if the Vet suggests it, as it can be dangerous for the dog....I would check on this before opting out for this.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

*Returning to the UK with Dogs- looking for cheapest option*

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of taking dogs back to the UK?
We rescued a couple whilst here and wondered if anyone knows the cheapest way of getting them back to England. We have spoken to DEFRA regarding the quarantine rules which fortunately change on 1st Jan 12. I know someone who has transported pets from Oman to Egypt who was lucky enough to have Oman Air agree to his pets flying as excess baggage as opposed to cargo which saved him a small fortune.


----------



## mummymiller (Jun 15, 2011)

ok will do, thank you!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Put them in an Abaya and buy them a normal ticket. If anyone questions you "how dare you insult my wife/sister/daughters".


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pets can leave the uae as excess baggage, just has to come INTO the country as cargo, per uae. If the country you are going to has rules on their side, then have to look at that. If your flag is correct, then you should be able to have them go out excess baggage from the uae. 

There was a recent thread where someone posted a company who assisted them, that they said was alot less then the big companies who are involved with pet shipping. Search should come up with it. Also, doing it yourself isnt that hard. Your vet can assist. My vet said would assist with the paperwork and could explain the other things I would need to do on my own pretty easily to do it myself.


----------

